# Songs of Love



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 15, 2017)

Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## waltky (Dec 15, 2017)

Something...

... Yesterday...

... an' Uncle Ferd's favorite...

... about dat Norwegian girl dat would.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## waltky (Dec 15, 2017)

Most of Barry White's songs.


----------



## westwall (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Windparadox (Dec 15, 2017)

`
`
​


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 15, 2017)

A nice ballad


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 15, 2017)

So lovely.............


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 15, 2017)

So I sing my songs of life 
That I will hold you inside forever 
And you will know me 
And I'll be yours and you'll be mine


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 15, 2017)

and for comic relief....

I said I wanna get next to you
I said I gonna get close to you
You wouldn't want me have to hurt you too, hurt you too?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2017)

Did I see the Twin Towers in that vid?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 16, 2017)

Love the sax in the intro.........great tune.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)

Oman, here we go.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 16, 2017)

More great sax....David Gates from 1978......


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)

Some people live for the fortune
Some people live just for the fame
Some people live for the power, yeah
Some people live just to play the game
Some people think that the physical things define what's within
And I've been there before, and that life's a bore
So full of the superficial
Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain't got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you,


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)

Could this be considered a song of love....?
_WHERE charity and love are, God is there.
Christ's love has gathered us into one.
Let us rejoice and be pleased in Him.
Let us fear, and let us love the living God.
And may we love each other with a sincere heart. _​


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)

We love so strong and so unselfishly
And I tell you now that I made a vow
I'm giving you the best that I got, baby
Yes I tell you now, that I made a vow
I'm giving you the best that I got, honey


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nobody does it better
Makes me feel sad for the rest
Nobody does it half as good as you
Baby, you're the best

I wasn't lookin' but somehow you found me
I tried to hide from your love light
But like heaven above me
The spy who loved me
Is keepin' all my secrets safe tonight


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2017)

And when you hold me tight
How could life be anything but beautiful
I think that I was made for you
And you were made for me


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2017)

The Great Selkie of Sule Skerry...what greater love then a love doomed?


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 17, 2017)

One of my favourite versions; I'd sing this to my children at bedtime.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)

Love the groove


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)

I know (I know)
You belong to somebody new
But Tonight you belong to me
Although (although) we're apart
Your part of my heart
And tonight you belong to me


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)

Is this a love song?   I think.  
maybe it's just the best ozzy could do


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)

This is a very special song to me because of my daughter that "healed" me....I always tell her that she taught me more about what love is really about than I could ever teach her. She had me wrapped around her little finger from the time I held her in my arms for the first time. I would put this song on while I would feed her the late night bottle...........her teeny tiny hand would wrap around my finger and I am not ashamed to say that tears would flow freely. Love is a very powerful thing.....unconditional love that is so deep that you would GLADLY give your life for to save someone that matters the most......


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Markle (Jan 20, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> 
> *****SMILE*****



Hi, Damaged Eagle!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> ...



whats up? leave a song por favor ....


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2018)

Yarddog said:


>


THANK YOU! I love, love, love Sophie B.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2018)

Coyote said:


>


May she rest in peace, Beautiful Lady from Bowie, Md.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> One of my favourite versions; I'd sing this to my children at bedtime.
> 
> Greg


Beautiful. I have sung this song since my teenage years! It will never get old.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2018)

Billy Preston and Syreeta Wright: With You I'm Born Again:


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom "T-Bone" Wolk plays 6 string on this song but he was a bad ass bass player. We became facebook friends and exchanged messages. I told him that he was one of my biggest musical influences never thinking that he would ever respond...but he "friended" me......I learned a lot of bass riffs from him. It was so cool to exchange messages with him.

He died two weeks to the day that my little brother passed. He was a goofy guy that never met a stranger and I am proud to say that he was a mentor of mine even if from afar. Seriously, T-Bone could play any instrument with strings and he was a helluva an accordian player as well.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2018)

This thread has been a celebration of love between men and women. There is no reason to hate LGBT persons. We heterosexuals have got it on! Except for those, like religious fundamentalists, who try to break our bonds apart. I hope that LGBTs have got the love thing going on, too! I think they do. Wishing happiness for all. Love wins!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 20, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> This thread has been a celebration of love between men and women. There is no reason to hate LGBT persons. We heterosexuals have got it on! Except for those, like religious fundamentalists, who try to break our bonds apart. I hope that LGBTs have got the love thing going on, too! I think they do. Wishing happiness for all. Love wins!





Lysistrata said:


> This thread has been a celebration of love between men and women. There is no reason to hate LGBT persons. We heterosexuals have got it on! Except for those, like religious fundamentalists, who try to break our bonds apart. I hope that LGBTs have got the love thing going on, too! I think they do. Wishing happiness for all. Love wins!



Allright, good enough.  well, this next one is prettyy  rough around the edges but .. kinda fun


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> ...








How are you doing Markle? Got any love songs you can share with the rest of us?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)

Excellent live version of this song. These guys were really good musicians.......excellent harmony as well.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2018)

The last band I played in two years ago did this song......loved the doing the bass line and it's an awesome song.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Markle (Jan 21, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



Many songs but I loved to put on albums (yes, I still have about 300).

Several of my very favorites, to this very day, are by Jackie Gleason as the conductor.  The talents of that man were incredible.  This is from 1952...I have four of his early albums in mint condition.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 23, 2018)

It doesn't get any better than this:


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 27, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)

More of a song about love lost perhaps....but I like it.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## deannalw (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## deannalw (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)

deannalw said:


>


No,no...Wrong song.

hehe


----------



## deannalw (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## deannalw (Jan 27, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I wavered back and forth...


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## deannalw (Jan 27, 2018)

This is mine and James' song. He made a video using pics of us and the kids through the years for me once. He had to learn how and everything. It remains one of my favorite memories.
The song still makes me melty after all these years. He does too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)

deannalw said:


> This is mine and James' song. He made a video using pics of us and the kids through the years for me once. He had to learn how and everything. It remains one of my favorite memories.
> The song still makes me melty after all these years. He does too.


Love that song.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't know if this would be a love song, but definitely a tribute.

She passed way too young.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 27, 2018)

One of My favorites.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 20, 2018)

When I was courting My wife, we loved this song...


----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2018)

This guy's voice is so deep and smooth and sexy.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 16, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 17, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 21, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2019)

Love song book ends from the Greatest Singer maybe ever


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2019)

She found my hair funny 
Forbidden to me, in the way 
She said she could not stay 
But took to what I said

I'll do everything I can 
I'll steal this woman for me 
I can call you anytime 
But I do not even know your name!

If not me, who will make you happy? 
If not me, who will make you happy?

I caught myself thinking of you 
In everything I wanted to tell you 
On an especially good night 

There's nothing else we can do
I'll steal this woman for me. 
I can call you anytime. 
But I do not even know your name!

If not me, who will make you happy? 
If not me, who will make you happy?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 23, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 23, 2019)

Coyote 

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2019)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Coyote
> 
> *****SMILE*****



How did you know that is one of my most favorite songs?


----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2019)

No, this wasn't written by the Cars, kids.
1957 is even before my time.


----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 31, 2019)

We used to go to Journey concerts to check out all the babes.


----------



## the other mike (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 11, 2019)

Peace is definitely a form of love.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 16, 2019)

If I ever get married, this will be one of my wedding songs.


God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 19, 2019)

Love JLS


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

Some of Don Felder's best lead guitar work.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Without love where would you be now ?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Ropey said:


>


I like the gif you found.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

One of the sweetest voices in heaven.


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2019)

Patti Smith- Because the Night


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is a great old fashioned love song on an Edison Cylinder Recording, called *BEDELIA 
I guess I should explain that Hayden Coffin and Evie Greene were very popular on the English stage and in 1902 had leading roles together. While Maurice Farkoa and Edna May sung and acted together on the American stage in the same time period...*
*Charlie Henry Hawtrey was considered the leading British comedy actor of that time and Wilson Barret was a famous British actor & playwright know for drawing very large crowds with his melodrama performances.*


----------



## buttercup (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 10, 2019)

Sophie Tucker in 1911 singing _ SOME OF THESE DAYS : Chorus: 
Some of these days
Oh you'll miss me honey
Some of these days
You'll feel so lonely

You'll miss my hugging
You'll miss my kisses
You'll miss me, honey
When I'm far away

I feel so lonely
Just for you only
You know, honey
I've let you have your way

And when you leave me
I know you'll grieve me
You'll miss your da-da-da-da-daddy
Some of these days_


----------



## buttercup (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 11, 2019)

LittleNipper said:


> Here is a great old fashioned love song on an Edison Cylinder Recording, called *BEDELIA
> I guess I should explain that Hayden Coffin and Evie Greene were very popular on the English stage and in 1902 had leading roles together. While Maurice Farkoa and Edna May sung and acted together on the American stage in the same time period...*
> *Charlie Henry Hawtrey was considered the leading British comedy actor of that time and Wilson Barret was a famous British actor & playwright know for drawing very large crowds with his melodrama performances.*



You mean him?


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a great old fashioned love song on an Edison Cylinder Recording, called *BEDELIA
> ...


NO, NO, NO! He was born way too late... It's this one Charles Hawtrey (actor, born 1858) - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 11, 2019)

Harry Lauder 1908 Edison Record ---_* I LOVE A LASSIE  *_

_*I Love a Lassie
Harry Lauder
I love a lassie, a bonnie Hielan' lassie,
If you saw her you would fancy her as well:
I met her in September, popped the question in November,
So I'll soon be havin' her a' to ma-sel'.
Her faither has consented, so I'm feelin' quite contented,
'Cause I've been and sealed the bargain wi' a kiss.
I sit and weary weary, when I think aboot ma deary,
An' you'll always hear me singing this...
I love a lassie, a bonnie bonnie lassie,
She's as pure as a lily in the dell,
She's sweet as the heather, the bonnie bloomin' heather,
Mary, my Scots bluebell.
I love a lassie, a bonnie Hielan' lassie,
She can warble like like a blackbird in the dell.
She's an angel ev'ry Sunday, but a jolly lass on Monday:
She's as modest as her namesake the bluebell.
She's nice,…
*_


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 11, 2019)

Harry Lauder --- 1912 ---- _*Roamin' in the Gloamin'* _


----------



## Mindful (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 12, 2019)

LittleNipper said:


> Harry Lauder --- 1912 ---- _*Roamin' in the Gloamin'* _



lol.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2019)

Boy Bands.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2019)

Little Nipper:

Please play me some more love songs.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 13, 2019)

Billy Murray and Ada Jones sing this great hit from 1908 - _SHINE ON HARVEST_ MOON


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 13, 2019)

Ada Jones 1908 -- *All She Gets From the Ice Man is ICE! *


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 14, 2019)

Harry Lauder --- Edison Record. 1908 --- *STOP YOUR TICKLING JOCK* 
Here a longer Gramophone version 1907: 
*Stop Yer Tickling, Jock!*
Oh!, I'm, courting a farmer's daughter.
She's one of the nicest ever seen.
Her cheeks they are a rosy red,
And her age is just sweet seventeen.
When I throw my arms around her neck and try to steal a kiss,
Oh, she'll wriggle and giggle and twist and twiggle,
And then you'll hear her shouting this-

_Chorus_
Will you stop yer tickling, Jock!
Oh, stop yer tickling, Jock!
Dinna mak' me laugh so hearty,
Or you'll mak me choke.
Oh, I wish you'd stop yer nonsense,
Just look at all the folk.
Will yer stop yer tic-kle-ing, tic-kle-ic-kle-ing.
Stop yer tickling Jock!

Oh!, she went to the seaside with me,
I thought she would like to see the sea.
Oh!, I did enjoy mysel' that day,
And I can tell you, so did she!
On the railway train as we went
Thro' the tunnels in the dark,
Oh, ev'ry time I wink'd at her,
The passengers heard her remark -

_Chorus_

Oh!, I went to the farm one Sunday,
Because she invited me to tea.
Her faither and her mither went to the kirk,
Which was a'richt with me.
What a lovely, lovely feed we had,
Of ham and eggs and bun!
Oh, and after that we had some treacle,
Roly poly just for fun -

_Chorus_


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 14, 2019)

IDA-ho Edison Record , add a separator before "UCSB Cylinder Audio Archive" -->   <title>                   Edison Gold Moulded Record: 9520..                    Billy Murray and Edison Male Quartette        | UCSB Cylinder Audio Archive


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 15, 2019)

And then there is the greatest love story ever put into words, deeds, and thought:


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 19, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2019)

I think this is a beautiful version of that  golden age song

*Bob Dylan - My One and Only Love (Audio)*


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2019)

^^^ that

that's what I am listening


----------



## Mindful (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)

Steve Lukather making the Les Paul sing.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 4, 2019)

When Roy Clark looks at you an amazement. Sumptins a clikin


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 9, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mindful (Oct 9, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Fama?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

What a killer version of this - I like Martin's solo better than Andy's even.
Used to be so easy to give my heart away. But I found out the hard way, there's a price you have to pay. I found out that love was no friend of mine. I should have known time after time. So long, it was so long ago, but I've still got the blues for you. Used to be so easy to fall in love again. But I found out the hard way, it's a road that leads to pain. I found that love was more than just a game. You're playin' to win, but you lose just the same. So long, it was so long ago, but I've still got the blues for you. So many years since I've seen your face. Here in my heart, there's an empty space where you used to be. So long, it was so long ago, but I've still got the blues for you. Though the days come and go, there is one thing I know. I've still got the blues for you.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Gusta.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Uh Oh Stinky Meme 5 Hours


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2019)

​


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 13, 2019)

Trace wrote this song for his third wedding.


God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)

P.S. I wonder if a song was written for his fourth wedding which happened yesterday.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 15, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >


You're welcome. Do you remember Stinky?


----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Of course. How could I forget?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



They banned me for a month for doing the same crap they do.They have a PM here?


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Yes they do.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 16, 2019)

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)

P.S. This is one of the many awesome songs that she has written. Don't let her love of singing songs done first by other singers fool you.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 21, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2019)

How long will I love yoU?


Until the twelfth of never, and that's a long, long time.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 6, 2019)

Play it loud.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## CWayne (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Before america ever heard of these guys...lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

The Persistence of our memories........


----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2019)

McCartney and Pricilla were both on TV today being interviewed. The former, now a grandad, talking about a children's book he's written.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

Excellent performance


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


>


Couldn't help responding to an old comment.  Excellent cover here by Tina Turner.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 22, 2019)

What a voice


----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2019)

I like this one from Al Green.



I still prefer the Talking Heads version.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 28, 2019)

I was at this show.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2019)

There's a quiet storm
and it never felt like this before
There's a quiet storm
that is you...
There's a quiet storm
and it never felt this hot before
Giving me something that's taboo....


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Where do you find all that stuff ?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 21, 2019)

This might be my favorite love song:


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2019)

Beautiful song.


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2019)

I have this treat for y'all  

you like? hope so 
*Blake Shelton - Home (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 22, 2019)

skye said:


> I have this treat for y'all
> 
> you like? hope so
> *Blake Shelton - Home (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2019)

^^^

same song  it's   gorgeous!

* Home - Michael Bublé & Blake Shelton*

**


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)

rip Gary Moore.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## HaShev (Jan 5, 2020)

Don't know if this was posted yet, but it's truly timeless.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## karpenter (Jan 5, 2020)

Sylvia's Mother


----------



## karpenter (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 20, 2020)

God bless you and Johnny Lee always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

Mindful said:


>



Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

Greg


----------



## Dale Smith (May 26, 2020)

I could once play this song really good many years ago and could add some really good fills but alas, age and the fact I make my living working on mechanical equipment has cost me dexterity. All in all, I still enjoyed recording this.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

Hehehehehhhhhh


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

Greg


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 26, 2020)

> Расцветали яблони и груши,_Apple and pear trees were a-blooming,__Rastsvetali iabloni i grushi,_Поплыли туманы над рекой._Mist (was) creeping on the river.__Poplyli tumany nad rekoj._Выходила на берег Катюша,_Katyusha set out on the banks,__Vykhodila na bereg Katyusha,_На высокий берег на крутой._On the steep and lofty bank.__Na vysokij bereg na krutoj._Выходила, песню заводила_She was walking, singing a song__Vykhodila, pesniu zavodila_Про степного, сизого орла,_About a grey steppe eagle,__Pro stepnogo, sizogo orla,_Про того, которого любила,_About her true love,__Pro togo, kotorogo liubila,_Про того, чьи письма берегла._Whose letters she was keeping.__Pro togo, chi pisma beregla._ Ой ты, песня, песенка девичья,_Oh you song! Little song of a maiden,__Oj ty, pesnia, pesenka devichia,_Ты лети за ясным солнцем вслед._Head for the bright sun.__Ty leti za iasnym solntsem vsled._И бойцу на дальнем пограничье_And reach for the soldier on the far-away border__I bojtsu na dalnem pograniche_От Катюши передай привет._Along with greetings from Katyusha.__Ot Katyushi peredaj privet._ Пусть он вспомнит девушку простую,_Let him remember an ordinary girl,__Pust on vspomnit devushku prostuiu,_Пусть услышит, как она поет,_And hear how she sings,__Pust uslyshit, kak ona poet,_Пусть он землю бережет родную,_Let him preserve the Motherland,__Pust on zemliu berezhet rodnuiu,_А любовь Катюша сбережет._Same as Katyusha preserves their love.__A liubov Katyusha sberezhet._


----------



## HaShev (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## HaShev (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Sep 14, 2020)

gtopa1 said:


> Greg


When I found this vid I damned near fainted. She is the spitting image of my wife.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2020)

I grew up near the ocea...Pacific coast of Oz. Lost loves.....


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## .oldschool (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 16, 2020)

love songs are a government plot to get you to marry and pay taxes!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> So lovely.............



Big Coe fan!!!!

I admit defeat!

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 22, 2020)

This is a song a GF learned to play on the guitar....


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 23, 2020)

And you thought all you had to look forward to in November was an election. 11/20/20 new album by The All American Rejects


----------



## lg325 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nights in White Satin  / The first time I ever saw your face / Sweetist Taboo/   I will think of more later


----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2020)

This one just made the "billion views' club.
_rip Whitney_


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Nov 29, 2020)

*Nazareth  -  Love Hurts*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Dec 1, 2020)

*Hazel O'Connor  -  Will You?*


----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 9, 2020)

To me, this group for the most part never got the recognition that they to this day still deserve.


God bless you and every member always!!!

Holly

P.S. One CMA Best New Artist of the Year award in 1985, one ACM Group of the Year award in 1997, and one Grammy award nomination in 1994 is all that they were ever given.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 13, 2021)

Kat , Coyote , AyeCantSeeYou 

*****SMILE*****,


----------



## Dalia (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice cover


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 20, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## miketx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry I've been in a hardcore metal mood all day.... maybe it's denial of getting old I don't know


----------



## lg325 (Feb 21, 2021)

any one remember  . It is one of my favorite


----------



## Dalia (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 31, 2021)

Does looking for love count?


----------



## .oldschool (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 31, 2021)

.oldschool said:


>


Video UNavailable


----------



## .oldschool (Mar 31, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> .oldschool said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Had to delete, couldn't find another copy.


----------



## konradv (Mar 31, 2021)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts- I Hate Myself for Loving You


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 31, 2021)

One of my favs.......


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Greg


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 31, 2021)

.oldschool said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > .oldschool said:
> ...


So what was the song?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 31, 2021)

lg325 said:


> any one remember  . It is one of my favorite



Smith was great with that song, but I would have loved to hear what Janice would have done with it.


----------



## .oldschool (Apr 1, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> .oldschool said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


How about this one?


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 1, 2021)

It's because I love you.......


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 1, 2021)

.oldschool said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > .oldschool said:
> ...


I liked Normie but not a strong enough voice in parts.........good memory though.

Greg


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 1, 2021)

I started a thread with this- but it IS a love song


----------



## .oldschool (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Apr 11, 2021)

The greatest love song of them all.....


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 27, 2021)

Its fun to watch the young nieces and grand nieces discover these groups  and see it as new.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> Fuck


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2021)

Copy and paste is going terribly wrong here for some reason


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 1, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 1, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 4, 2021)

Roses are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 5, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Post those romantic love songs that have always moved you by sharing them here.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Richard Manuel: she don't know me.


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2021)




----------



## .oldschool (May 6, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (May 6, 2021)

ladies and gentlemen,  Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## lg325 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (May 11, 2021)

from a favorite movie of mine.


----------



## Mindful (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2021)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 17, 2021)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 17, 2021)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 17, 2021)

Greg


----------



## the other mike (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 18, 2021)

"Lovin You", by Minnie Ripperton.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


>


Great one.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bluzman61 (May 25, 2021)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ding (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ding (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2021)

Before Steve Perry....


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 30, 2021)

Her voice is amazing


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 13, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 11, 2022)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 11, 2022)

# 1 love song of all time


----------



## lg325 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2022)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 28, 2022)

Paul Young is not just a great singer,performer,he is also a good man. Took care of his dying wife, raised his and her kids plus her son from another man.


----------



## whoisit (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## konradv (Mar 12, 2022)

Jefferson Airplane- It’s No Secret


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## konradv (Mar 12, 2022)

Patti Smith- Dancing Barefoot


----------



## .oldschool (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Votre âme est un paysage choisi
Que vont charmant masques et bergamasques
Jouant du luth et dansant et quasi
Tristes sous leurs déguisements fantasques.

Tout en chantant sur le mode mineur
L'amour vainqueur et la vie opportune
Ils n'ont pas l'air de croire à leur bonheur
Et leur chanson se mêle au clair de lune,

Au calme clair de lune triste et beau,
Qui fait rêver les oiseaux dans les arbres
Et sangloter d'extase les jets d'eau,
Les grands jets d'eau sveltes parmi les marbres.[1]Your soul is a chosen landscape
Where charming masquerades and dancers are promenading,
Playing the lute and dancing, and almost
Sad beneath their fantastic disguises.

While singing in a minor key
Of victorious love, and the pleasant life
They seem not to believe in their own happiness
And their song blends with the light of the moon,

With the sad and beautiful light of the moon,
Which sets the birds in the trees dreaming,
And makes the fountains sob with ecstasy,
The slender water streams among the marble statues.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Unusual love song. The song is that this is an eternal dream of people, but no one knows where it lives


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Greg


Bother; this is the version I wanted to post. MY BAD!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Unusual love song. The song is that this is an eternal dream of people, but no one knows where it lives


Sorry Bru; any version with English subtitles??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Where art thou, little star?​English Translation © Philip Ross Bullock

Where are you, little star, oh where are you, my bright one?
Have you gone behind a gloomy cloud?
Where are you, fair maiden, where are you, my fair one?
Have you forsaken your beloved?
And so with woe and cruel pain,
I shall go out into the field, the open field,
Will I not see there my little bright star?
Will I not encounter there my fair young maid?
A black cloud has hidden my little star,
The cold earth has taken my fair maid.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Sorry Bru; any version with English subtitles??
> 
> Greg


I think not, this group is not well known in English-speaking countries.
Something like that:


Bitter laments of mourning bells are carried into the sky
Weeping monks weeping monks - they lost love
They jump up their cassocks from edge to edge of the dawn
Crying monks looking for true love in books

Chorus:

But where does eternal love live?
For example, I'm not always ready to love
Eternal love - eternal dream
Untouched silence.


The Pope smashed all the icons and buried the Vatican himself
Torturing his look he seeks a signs and curses Islam
But do not return eternal love - blind banner of fools. 
Eternal love, pure dream, Untouched silence. Untouched silence.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Greg


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Greg


This is a well-known Russian song, it is close to the hussar romance, not quite native Russian and not quite Leningrad, to be honest. I associate such songs with the steppe culture of the cavalry.

The  people of Germany love it very much performed by Helen Fischer


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Leningrad is just the region where there were no Russian "cowboys". Russian cowboys are Cossacks and Hussars.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

I return your love to you


This song is now censored


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

The manifesto of heterosexualist


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

He says that love has a battered name. This is true, it has become like a banality, this word is raped


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This is a well-known Russian song, it is close to the hussar romance, not quite native Russian and not quite Leningrad, to be honest. I associate such songs with the steppe culture of the cavalry.
> 
> The  people of Germany love it very much performed by Helen Fischer


Very popular in the 1960s here and most of the English Speaking world I think:





__





						those were the days mary hopkin - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




Greg


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pretty girl sings about love


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

It's from here. These guys were great, now undeservedly forgotten


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Light Russian song about women's love and men's betrayal. The main thing is that it is performed by beautiful girls, they are not allowed on the stage now, and it may be difficult to find them already.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

The vicissitudes of love


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

you are somewhere


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Russian sex symbol of the late 80s and early 90s. This boy was picked up in the Ural orphanage, he is almost an orphan. All the women went crazy over him, it was a collective madness.
It was a difficult but happy time for the Russians.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

He easily collected full stadiums in any city. Their project was artificially ruined, it was a matter of ideology and politics.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Those who are interested can listen to more. 


It was light but not vulgar music. There was nothing wrong with it, it was just that the communists were afraid of eastern influence, the revival of the Golden Horde. This was the main reason for the hatred. They did not consider their vomiting St. Petersburg rock on 3 chords to be "primitive music"


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

professional arrangement of a Russian courtyard song


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Another beauty of those times Katya Boldysheva. She still remains beautiful.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

great Ukrainian folk song about love


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Tajik beauty Shabnam Surayo. This is a representative of a people who are divided. The second half of the Tajiks live in Afghanistan, under the occupation of the Pashtuns. This is the people that the US army defended earlier, and now they have been thrown to the mercy of a Taliban terrorist. This people is also unhappy in their own land, they live in poverty, and many of them go to Russia to work. Even Russia is a rich country for them, but in Russia they are also oppressed. I wish this people to go through difficult times, this is a great long-suffering people. Their women are beautiful, their men are warriors.


there she sings in Russian


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

This is an old record, almost a rarity. Here she lights up in the style of e-type


----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2022)




----------

